# Hi, I'm here to help



## The Realist (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello to you. My name is Daniel and I have been dealing with DP/DR for several years.

It all started exactly 6 years ago after taking some hits from a blunt and since then it's been a rollercoaster.

Throughout my experience I have done extensive research on the subject, and developed several methods for dealing with the symptoms, which I am planning to share on this forum.

I've had countless interactions with several doctors and psychologists alike. Now, I don't want to discourage you from seeking professional help as you probably should. However, don't expect to get a magic pill that will make all of the symptoms go away because that probably won't be the case. Frankly none of my counsellors had even heard of the diagnosis before I got there, which resulted in me spending hours trying to lecture them on the subject, which was terrifying given the circumstance. Truth be told, unless you somehow manage to find a counsellor that has first hand experience in this regard, then they will never truly know how you feel. Don't let that discourage you however as there is much more to it than that.

Depending on your particular case, it may feel as if you're about to completely lose your mind but trust me when I say that you are *not* alone and things *will* get better.

There are many helpful resources out there and on this forum but for starters I highly recommend that you address the situation to someone you trust. The sooner you do this, the better.

In any case, if you feel hopeless and in need of someone to speak to, I am here to help so feel free to send me a private message.

~ TR


----------

